# aftermarket brake pads and rotors?



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

anyone install non-OEM pads and rotors?
i need new brakes...
and thinking i want to go the aftermarket route instead of paying for OEM

any recommendations?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

XKxRome0ox said:


> anyone install non-OEM pads and rotors?
> i need new brakes...
> and thinking i want to go the aftermarket route instead of paying for OEM
> 
> any recommendations?


I will be in the same boat very soon, probably time for the shocks as well.

As for the brakes/pads from the recent posts here I am looking at a set of Brembo rotors and Axxis Delux Plus pads. I am only out to preserve OEM performance and maybe save a little money in the process.

Off to the Bimmerfest Search engine now....


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

Most of the "aftermarket" rotors you find out there ARE OEM on BMWs- Brembo, ATE, or Zimmerman. And OEM pads are Pagids or Jurids. So unless you go with drilled and/or slotted rotors, your replacement rotors will essentially be OEM. And Pagid and Jurid pads will eb identical in performance to what's on the car now. Other pads will add benefits at the cost of some other characteristic.

I'm running OEM Brembo rotors and Axxis Ultimate pads, all bought online.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TD said:


> Most of the "aftermarket" rotors you find out there ARE OEM on BMWs- Brembo, ATE, or Zimmerman. And OEM pads are Pagids or Jurids. So unless you go with drilled and/or slotted rotors, your replacement rotors will essentially be OEM. And Pagid and Jurid pads will eb identical in performance to what's on the car now. Other pads will add benefits at the cost of some other characteristic.
> 
> I'm running OEM Brembo rotors and Axxis Ultimate pads, all bought online.


I have run searches here and have read so many posts on the topic that I can't remember half of what I have read.

As it now stands here is what I have decided, but this could all change if the dealer somehow has prices better than what I can buy off the internet. My ephasis is only restoration or modest improvement in performance. I don't track my car, so nothing cosmic is needed.

Rotors: Brembo (seem easier to find and a resonable price at TireRack)
Pads: Metal Masters from Turner or Axxis Deluxe Plus pads from Zeckhausen (I found Pagids at Bavarian Auto but they were more than the Axxis pads)

Will this set up offer OEM performance? I don't think I am going to any cosmic set up to where I would have to worry about too many trade offs such as squelling pads, high wear on rotors, cold stopping problems ect.

Does anyone see any problems I don't?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

Desertnate said:


> I have run searches here and have read so many posts on the topic that I can't remember half of what I have read.
> 
> As it now stands here is what I have decided, but this could all change if the dealer somehow has prices better than what I can buy off the internet. My ephasis is only restoration or modest improvement in performance. I don't track my car, so nothing cosmic is needed.
> 
> ...


 No problems that I can see. That is essentially an OEM setup. I'm guessing $110-120 for the rotors (per axle) and ~$50 per axle for the pads. If you're much higher than that, keep shopping. And if you look hard enough, I think you can get a good bit lower than that.

That comes to about $350 for parts for replacing pads and rotors at all four corners. Typically, a dealer charges $600-800 for the job.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Rotors: Brembo (seem easier to find and a resonable price at TireRack)
> Pads: Metal Masters from Turner or Axxis Deluxe Plus pads from Zeckhausen (I found Pagids at Bavarian Auto but they were more than the Axxis pads)


I suggest you price out the cost including shipping because it might be more cost-effective to get the rotors and pads from a single location.

Based on what Dave Z has said, the Deluxe Pluses are a better choice than the Metal Masters. Haven't had a chance to try those or the Ultimates myself.
http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=42436&highlight=axxis


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

elbert said:


> I suggest you price out the cost including shipping because it might be more cost-effective to get the rotors and pads from a single location.
> 
> Based on what Dave Z has said, the Deluxe Pluses are a better choice than the Metal Masters. Haven't had a chance to try those or the Ultimates myself.
> http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=42436&highlight=axxis


My thoughts about sourcing were the same, but I only saw complete Brembo upgrade kits on his site and not individual sets of rotors for us common folk :angel:

Sounds like I need to give Dave a call.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Check the dealer, OEM rotors are pretty cheap. Otherwise go with cheapest from a good manufacturer, like any of those mentioned.

For a street only car, go with the Deluxe pads. The Metal Masters can squeal under light braking. The Deluxes are quieter. And they work fine for even hard driving on the street.

Mintex Red Box, and Ferodo are all other good choies for a quiet, good brkaing, low dust pad.

I run Metal Masters on the Roadster. Mintex on the M3 (street) and have run Deluxes in the past.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

i guess what i meant was... i don't want to pay OEM prices...
i don't mind OEM parts if that is the best bang for the buck

i'll have to start shopping around


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Here's one source:

http://catalog.alloembmwparts.com/?year=2001&make=BM&search_button23.x=35&search_button23.y=15

Notice the FREE shipping.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Here's one source:
> 
> http://catalog.alloembmwparts.com/?year=2001&make=BM&search_button23.x=35&search_button23.y=15
> 
> Notice the FREE shipping.


Thanks for the link.

One thing I noticed on this site and another I have looked it is that I can get the standard Brembo rotors for the front of my car ('99 323i) but not the rear?  In fact, looking at the listing at this site it offers fronts from five or six vendors in different configurations (slotted, cross drilled, standard) yet, only two vendors in the rear and only the standard vented rotors.

Any ideas why? :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

No need for something fancy in the rear. They don't do as much braking.

Even the BBKs typically use stock rotors in the rear.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I get my parts from Eurasian - http://www.eap4parts.com. It was the same price as the place with free shipping, and I got a few other OEM parts for cheap at the same time (they have good oil filter prices). Call or email them for a quote - they don't have everything listed online.

I went with ATE soild in the back and powerslot vented in front, and Metalmasters. Little dust, quiet, good street stopping.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Dave Z can really give you some good advice. I ordered some Axxis pads from him and I am having them installed tomorrow morning. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

recommend a good shop to do the job around LA/Glendale area please?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

Anyone with even half a brain can do brakes themselves. Just like an oil change, this is something that you're foolish to pay someone else to do for you.


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

When the pads are replaced, do you HAVE to replace the rotors too? I heard from somebody it was "recommended", but my rotors "look" fine. I have Bav Auto slotted front and OEM rear rotors.


Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

No. There is a BMW specified minimum thickness. As long as your rotors are thicker than the minimum and as long as you properly bed your new pads, you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

You should not let your rotors get thinner than that spec, regardless of what's going on with your pads. As many rotors will be worn more than half-waytoward thatminimum thickness when the pads go, some folks think it's just easier to replace the rotors then as well to spare them having to go back and replace just the rotors in X thousand miles.

But once you realize how easy brakes are to replace yourself, you won't mind.


----------

